# Special paint? Special situation



## Center_line_Painting (Jun 4, 2017)

I do a lot of work with a non-profit and inevitably things come up that's against painters code of conduct to do good work...
We're installing foam insulation board on the walls of a concrete basement. The block is getting coated with drylok. Questions #1
What kind of adhesive will bond to polystyrene? Would liquid nails do the trick, or perhaps lexel? How would you adhere it to the walls?

#2- the owner doesn't have the $$ to frame these walls and install drywall in front of the polystyrene. How can these foam boards be made aesthetically pleasing on a budget? 

#3. What kind of coating would you recommend to seal the concrete floor? There is no pooling, it looks very smooth. Whether or not there is a vapor barrier is in question so we'd like to seal just in case. Tile will be going over the coating.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

It is against building codes to have exposed polystyrene on the walls in a finished space, excepting in a joist bay. The exception for joist bays was added recently.

It is a fire-resistance issue. I'd have to go dig up my IRC book, but its been in place for a long time.

You could glue drywall to the xps, which is glued to the foundation. Most all manufacturers have xps glue...PL is the one I use. Put a few tapcons in to hold until glue sets up.

Thats all I got. If you really are dead set on painting it up, it'll paint just fine. Its just a bad idea for other reasons.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

Another thought just came to mind about this idea. In theory, you could apply an eifs coating (dryvit, for example) over the foam to get the fire resistance rating and better appearance.

Honestly, I've never thought about doing such a thing, but perhaps it would fulfill your project needs. I'm a bit nonplussed about installing a tile floor, but not having enough money to hang drywall.

I'd install the drywall and tile the floor later, if I was looking to save some scratch. Drywall is mighty cheap.


----------



## Center_line_Painting (Jun 4, 2017)

Actually the homeowner really does not like drywall. Whether his feelings are true or not, it doesn't matter, he doesn't like drywall because of issues with china and contamination. "They put all kinds of things in that drywall that you wouldn't believe," he said... It was my original suggestion, but he wants to avoid the stuff. 

I appreciate the thoughts about the work. How would you handle the seams between the foam boards? My sense is he isn't requesting an end goal for the room, just getting some things in place that have a tolerable appearance. The tile being nice though for the long term. Perhaps later we would frame around the foam board and install some kind of wood paneling, which I know he is fond of. 

Any ideas about waterproofing before laying tile?


----------



## Center_line_Painting (Jun 4, 2017)

From what I've seen with the guy, he doesn't really care about code regulations, but the information is helpful and i'll pass that to him.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Doesn't like drywall?? That's a new one. Life would certainly be tough if you avoided drywall. But to each their own.


My understanding with the foam insulation not being covered up is that if there ever is a fire..... The fumes from that stuff burning will kill you long before the fire would.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Doesn't like drywall?? That's a new one. Life would certainly be tough if you avoided drywall. But to each their own.
> 
> 
> My understanding with the foam insulation not being covered up is that if there ever is a fire..... The fumes from that stuff burning will kill you long before the fire would.


Yep. The fumes are the danger. I would think twice about doing this job depending on where you live. Could come back to bite you in the ass. 

It's true that the Chinese drywall had asbestos in it, but you can't buy it anymore, in Canada anyways. Just buy some local drywall and it'll be fine.


----------



## vwbowman (May 15, 2017)

Idea for floor: Rust Oleum's Water-Based Topside Vapor Barrier - a two component epoxy primer. 2 coats is rated to 12lbs of moisture vapor! Best I have found so far when you have no idea what you're trying to keep out! Good Luck. Part No's A=277494 Part B=278268


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

vwbowman said:


> Idea for floor: Rust Oleum's Water-Based Topside Vapor Barrier - a two component epoxy primer. 2 coats is rated to 12lbs of moisture vapor! Best I have found so far when you have no idea what you're trying to keep out! Good Luck. Part No's A=277494 Part B=278268


Here's some advice, going forward, seeing as how we all do this for a living... 

Epoxy on wet concrete floors, or foundation walls, is a huge nono. The water pressure that builds up underneath it is ridiculous. The coating will (not maybe, not if) fail in one of two ways: the epoxy will crack or let go, which isn't the end of the world. Option two: the epoxy doesn't fail. It holds and holds and holds, until so much water is pushing against the back of it that the actual concrete fails. 

I've seen floors and walls where the epoxy didn't fail, but it looked like tiny grenades went off in the concrete, and there was major concrete work that needed to be done. Shards of concrete and epoxy all over the place. 

Always moisture test before epoxy. If it isn't within specs, find a coating that will let the moisture/vapour through.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

This project has liability written all over it. I would either avoid it all together, or protect myself with some legal waiver. This is what happens when you give an ignorant homeowner the wheel.


----------

